# Piston Rod Mod



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A while ago I traded with Jephroux for this pocket shooter which I thought was extra cool.









His method of attachment was ingenious, but the loops kept spinning around in the holes and getting the tubes tangled, which was a little annoying to me. So here is what I did to correct this problem.


















I used one continuous leather thong from an old pair of moccasins I had. I know this could have been done more neatly, but I just wanted to try it out. It's a big improvement all around. Better grip and no spinning at all.
I just want to add that as small as it is, this is the ideal slingshot for anyone who wants to improve their instinctive shooting technique, because it's so small, instinctive is almost the _only _way you can shoot it.









Thanks again Jeff for one of the coolest shooters in my collection.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

wonder if u can thread the eyelet bolts in there and loctite it and use chinese bands


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm using chinese tube. You could get threaded eyelets and just use a nut and washer above and below. This is just another approach.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

NEATO!!! I really liked the idea when Jephroux made it, but i like it even more when you added your touches to it!
I'm going to have to steal your idea for the slingshot Pete casted for me. It is actually your fault that I sent him my slingshot to be casted any way. I was blown away with your bronze natural, and now with your "leather lanyard loop" attachment! 
Thanks for sharing your great ideas!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Tirador. This works nicely and can be done very neatly for a better looking fork.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I like your KVO-R4


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Irfan. This would fit your tiny hands like a glove. You should be jealous.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Different type of "natural" . Neat!


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

wow having acess to many old rusty 350 parts i thank you greatly as this thing is sick. i mean i love cars and i am going to have to make myself one, but daym nice job, never thought of that


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you happen to know what the rod came out of?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love piston rod slingshots. Wish I had one.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent idea never thought bout piston rods for sling shots gotta try it !

Now where to find one lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking slingshot..Has to be fun to shoot..Best to ya..May Your Ammo Fly Straight..~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Excellent idea never thought bout piston rods for sling shots gotta try it !
> 
> Now where to find one lol


go to a auto salvage yard pr a shop that rebuilds engines i'm sure they have some laying around or will save you one because you need one from a small 4 cyl or maybe a motor cycle engine


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea thanks that's what I was thinking to do .


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool idea


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What a neat little sling! I like the before AND after pics


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

you took a nice upcycled ss and made an awesome design ss out of it, the leather is very cool but mainly very practicaly!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Bill, thanks for the ideas on this one,

Well guys, very coo idea.

My best friend is a trucker with a mechanic friend working on getting us 2 matching connecting rods with the caps and bolts that hold the whole mess to the crank journal. Not the ones from a diesel truck as they are more suitable for a large ship anchor! May be able to use the caps to capture a whisker biscuit for sling bow style shooting. Work inside of head in progress kind of thing. Have to study up on this feature, though. At least wanted the bolts to add gypsy tabs as the attachment method to the "forks". Paracord wrap with (maybe) lanyard, and we should be in business. He thinks I'm crazy, and that's the way I prefer it! LOL. More WILL be revealed. Thanks for the insight. This, executed creatively, is an excellent idea. Should be indestructible, barring no problems with rods from a blown-up engine! LOL. A bent rod could automatically become an "ergo". He he! Thanks for posting this great idea.

Very, good, gentlemen!

SSS


----------

